# One Eighth Racers in Toledo



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

So Ted, isn't about time for you to start a thread for gas racing? I think spring is around here somewhere. I mean I saw a robbin the other day, never mind it was lying on the ground frozed to death.


----------

